# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  Προβλημα με αφυγραντηρα

## KOSTASP82

Καλησπερα σας
Εχω εναν αφυγραντηρα united και δεν βγαζει καθολου νερο
Ο αφυγραντηρας φαινετε να λειτουργει κανονικα, διαβαζει υγρασια, ο ανεμιστηρας λειτουργει κανονικα. 
Οταν σταματησε να βγαζει νερο τον ανοιξα να τον καθαρισω γιατι ειχε πιασει πολυ σκονη στα στοιχεια, τα καθαρισα ολα αλλα το προβλημα παραμενει οπως και πριν, λειτουργει αλλα νερο μηδεν και υγρασια στο 80, 
Εχει κολησει στην αποψυξη; Θελει υγρα; Δεν ειδα ομως πουθενα βαλβιδα πληρωσης.
Οποια απαντηση δεκτη.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (28-11-18)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ο αφυγραντήρας είναι με συμπιεστή ή με ζεόλιθο ; Στην περίπτωση την  πρώτη ακούγεται ο συμπιεστής; Στην δεύτερη μπορεί να κάηκε η αντίσταση που έχει για να  αφαιρεί  την υγρασία που έχει συλλάβει ο ζεόλιθος (σου βγάζει ζεστό αέρα :Wink: 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## KOSTASP82

> Ο αφυγραντήρας είναι με συμπιεστή ή με ζεόλιθο ; Στην περίπτωση την  πρώτη ακούγεται ο συμπιεστής; Στην δεύτερη μπορεί να κάηκε η αντίσταση που έχει για να  αφαιρεί  την υγρασία που έχει συλλάβει ο ζεόλιθος (σου βγάζει ζεστό αέρα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Με συμπιεστη 
 Τωρα αυτος εχει 2 στοιχεια το ενα πισω απ το αλλο. Νομιζω θα επρεπε να ειναι σχετικα κρυα αλλα οταν τ ακουμπαω ενω δουλευει αρκετη ωρα θα ελεγα οτι απλως ειναι καπως δροσερα. Την ιδια στιγμη ο κινητηρας ειναι πολυ ζεστος.
Ο αερας που βγαινει ειναι ιδιος με του δωματιου

----------


## manoliskak

επειδη ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα  μετα απο επισκεψη σε μαστορα , βρεθηκε να εχει προβλημα η πλακετα του αισθητηρα της υγρασιας και αλλαχθηκε .

----------

